# Charlize Theron ist sauer auf Kristen Stewart



## beachkini (27 Juli 2012)

​*
Eigentlich haben sich Charlize Theron, 36, und Kristen Stewart, 22, seit den Dreharbeiten zu "Snow White and The Huntsman" blendend verstanden. Während sie vor der Kamera Schneewittchens böse Stiefmutter spielte, verband die beiden Schauspieler abseits der Kamera eine enge Freundschaft.*

Seit dem Seitensprung mit dem Regisseur zum gleichnamigen Film, soll die hübsche Südafrikanerin aber gar nicht mehr gut auf ihre Film-Stieftochter zu sprechen sein. Wie ein Insider berichtete, sei sie schockiert gewesen, als sie von der Affäre erfuhr:

"Charlize ist total wütend auf Kristen, dass sie eine Affäre mit Rupert hatte."

Charlize sei nämlich auch mit Sanders Frau Liberty Ross gut befreundet und gerate daher mit in die ganez Konfliktsitation.

"Sie hat ein enges Verhältnis zu Liberty und oftmals mit der Familie zu Abend gegessen und sie kann nicht glauben, dass Kristen das getan hat. Als sie zusammen 'Snow White & the Huntsman' gedreht haben, fühlte sich Charlize wie Kristens ältere Schwester und sie gaben sich ständig gegenseitig Ratschläge."

Angeblich soll Charlize sogar überlegt haben, Kristen zur Patentante ihres kleinen Adoptivsohnes Jackson zu machen, wie die Quelle weiter verriet:

"Charlize hat auf jeden Fall das Gefühl, zwischen zwei Stühlen zu stehen, weil sie großes Mitgefühl für Liberty und die Kinder empfindet, aber auch Kristen wie eine Schwester liebt."

Auf jeden Fall keine einfache Situation für die blonde Schönheit...
(ok-magazin.de)


----------



## Chamser81 (28 Juli 2012)

Ich hätte lieber die Charlize gepimpert als die Kristen!


----------



## Magni (28 Juli 2012)

Da hätt ich aber Charlize vorgezogen


----------



## Punisher (29 Aug. 2012)

An Charlizes Stelle wäre ich in erster Linie sauer auf Rupert


----------



## Death Row (1 Sep. 2012)

Zum Fremdgehen gehören immer zwei. Also nicht immer bitte auf Kristen rumhacken. Das gilt jetzt nicht für die User hier, sondern ist eher an Hollywood an sich gerichtet!


----------

